# How much to charge for side work?



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jpearce said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I've been in the trade for about a year have been getting requests from family and friends of family members to do a little work for them here and there. I wouldn't take on a job I didn't feel comfortable doing, but for most things I'm definitely capable of I don't see why not. I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I don't charge family and I don't have any friends.
With family i just tell them I may need their help one day and leave it at that.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

In case you haven't heard, if something does go wrong, family all of a sudden feels like their attorney knows best, so it behooves you to carry the proper insurance to do this type of work. 

I know, I know, your family would never do this to you ...... right.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Do it as a favor or not at all, although I wouldn't turn down gas money. Anything beyond that is just asking for trouble IMO and experience.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jpearce said:


> ..... I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Dinner.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

tree fiddy


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> In case you haven't heard, if something does go wrong, family all of a sudden feels like their attorney knows best, so it behooves you to carry the proper insurance to do this type of work.
> 
> I know, I know, your family would never do this to you ...... right.


Apparently I know my family better than you know yours.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jpearce said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I've been in the trade for about a year have been getting requests from family and friends of family members to do a little work for them here and there. I wouldn't take on a job I didn't feel comfortable doing, but for most things I'm definitely capable of I don't see why not. I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Just because they're family doesn't mean they won't something for next to nothing . Be fair to yourself , but don't gouge them either . Try to make at least your hourly wage of your day job . Since you've only been doing this a year , you can't demand too high a wage , but nothing is free . You'll either get the " oh , that's all " a d they'll give you more than you asked for , or the " how much " and they'll try to wear you down to lower your price . I had a neighbor once who honestly thought $25.00 was enough for me to install security lighting around his house , where there was currently no electric present . I laughed and wished him luck , and he said well how much then ? I just made up a number to watch his reaction , lol ! Good luck !


----------



## jpearce (Dec 12, 2012)

Well yeah, for family members I'd do it for free, but my sister just called me and said a friend of hers needs some work done. At that point I feel like I should be asking for a little money at least. I would prefer to not do it at all, but I'm in a tough financial situation and could really use the money.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Apparently I know my family better than you know yours.


That's what they all say... until you get served with papers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

do yourself a favor and ask them to get two estimates and go just a little under the cheaper one.. you will make money, and they will feel like they got a deal..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jpearce said:


> Well yeah, for family members I'd do it for free, but my sister just called me and said a friend of hers needs some work done. At that point I feel like I should be asking for a little money at least. I would prefer to not do it at all, but I'm in a tough financial situation and could really use the money.


50 bucks an hour plus materials which you mark up at 25%:thumbup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> That's what they all say... until you get served with papers.


Will never happen.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Will never happen.


That's what they all say.... until they get served with papers.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> That's what they all say.... until they get served with papers.


You win. I will agree to disagree.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

jpearce said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I've been in the trade for about a year have been getting requests from family and friends of family members to do a little work for them here and there. I wouldn't take on a job I didn't feel comfortable doing, but for most things I'm definitely capable of I don't see why not. I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I would use flat rate pricing software to accurately compile your estimates.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I only charge family members for material, nothing for labor, for small jobs.
Friends I try to do the same.
Neighbors I know and actually like I charge for material and a small fee for labor.
I don't do "sidework" as I am a licensed EC.

And I fit these jobs in when I can and when I feel like it, not when THEY want it done.
If someone can't wait for me, they can get someone else.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

An old girlfriend's father had me change out the service panel in his house. After it was all said and done, he thought I was working for FREE, and refused to pay me ANYTHING

Needless to say, the girlfriend had to intervene on my behalf to settle up the job.

Choose your customers wisely, as the closest ones can be the worst at paying the bills ....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> You win. I will agree to disagree.


 As long as you have your crystal ball out, can you tell me what the numbers are for tonights 60,000,000 dollar Powerball drawing?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> As long as you have your crystal ball out, can you tell me what the numbers are for tonights 60,000,000 dollar Powerball drawing?


....he is just stating you two have opposing opinions, nothing more, nothing less :001_huh:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Apparently I know my family better than you know yours.


How well do you know their insurance company, the Fire Marshall and all "their" lawyers?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> do yourself a favor and ask them to get two estimates and go just a little under the cheaper one.. you will make money, and they will feel like they got a deal..


...and the legitimate contractor who has invested his time gets to give out freebie estimates?

Seriously, this is your advice?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Dinner.


thats what im working for tomorrow night. Changing a gfci, hanging a new light. easy peazy. I do know that my friend will return the favor when I need his help next though.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

backstay said:


> How well do you know their insurance company, the Fire Marshall and all "their" lawyers?


No need to.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I would use flat rate pricing software to accurately compile your estimates.


:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

backstay said:


> How well do you know their insurance company, the Fire Marshall and all "their" lawyers?


Apparently you folks have broken families. You do not trust your own family members.

My family is tight, we take care of each other,


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Apparently you folks have broken families. You do not trust your own family members.
> 
> My family is tight, we take care of each other,




A woman and her brother-in-law get into a car accident. Both of their cars are totally demolished, but amazingly neither one of them is hurt. After they crawl out of the wreckage, the woman says, "Wow, look at our cars -- there's nothing left! This must be a sign from Him that we should be friends and not try to pin the blame on each other." The brother-in-law replies, "Oh yes, I agree with you completely." The woman points to a bottle on the ground and says, "Somehow this bottle of Scotch from my back seat didn't break. Surely God wants us to drink this Scotch and celebrate our good fortune." She hands the bottle to the brother-in-law. The brother-in-law nods his head in agreement, opens it, and chugs about a third of the bottle to calm his nerves. The woman takes the bottle, puts the cap back on, and hands it back to the brother-in-law. The brother-in-law asks, "Aren't you having any?" The woman replies, "No thanks, I think I'll just wait for the police." 


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Apparently you folks have broken families. You do not trust your own family members.
> 
> My family is tight, we take care of each other,


Sounds like it, why would you charge then?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Apparently you folks have broken families. You do not trust your own family members.
> 
> My family is tight, we take care of each other,



So your sister's friend is part of the family too?



jpearce said:


> ......my sister just called me and said a friend of hers needs some work done. .........


Just how far does this mystical blanket of immunity spread?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I would use flat rate pricing software to accurately compile your estimates.


Not even family would accept those inflated rates.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Boy did you come to the right place to ask about side jobs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Celtic said:


> A woman and her brother-in-law get into a car accident. Both of their cars are totally demolished, but amazingly neither one of them is hurt. After they crawl out of the wreckage, the woman says, "Wow, look at our cars -- there's nothing left! This must be a sign from Him that we should be friends and not try to pin the blame on each other." The brother-in-law replies, "Oh yes, I agree with you completely." The woman points to a bottle on the ground and says, "Somehow this bottle of Scotch from my back seat didn't break. Surely God wants us to drink this Scotch and celebrate our good fortune." She hands the bottle to the brother-in-law. The brother-in-law nods his head in agreement, opens it, and chugs about a third of the bottle to calm his nerves. The woman takes the bottle, puts the cap back on, and hands it back to the brother-in-law. The brother-in-law asks, "Aren't you having any?" The woman replies, "No thanks, I think I'll just wait for the police."
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing:

I'll bet she's been Divorced a few times....:laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Apparently you folks have broken families. You do not trust your own family members.
> 
> My family is tight, we take care of each other,


Ever watch Judge Judy or The People's Court?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> So your sister's friend is part of the family too?


My sister died 2 yrs ago.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> A woman and her brother-in-law get into a car accident. Both of their cars are totally demolished, but amazingly neither one of them is hurt. After they crawl out of the wreckage, the woman says, "Wow, look at our cars -- there's nothing left! This must be a sign from Him that we should be friends and not try to pin the blame on each other." The brother-in-law replies, "Oh yes, I agree with you completely." The woman points to a bottle on the ground and says, "Somehow this bottle of Scotch from my back seat didn't break. Surely God wants us to drink this Scotch and celebrate our good fortune." She hands the bottle to the brother-in-law. The brother-in-law nods his head in agreement, opens it, and chugs about a third of the bottle to calm his nerves. The woman takes the bottle, puts the cap back on, and hands it back to the brother-in-law.  The brother-in-law asks, "Aren't you having any?" The woman replies, "No thanks, I think I'll just wait for the police."
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


When I heard it the characters were a Priest and a Rabbi.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Ever watch Judge Judy or The People's Court?


Yup, and I have never seen me or my family on any episode.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jpearce said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I've been in the trade for about a year have been getting requests from family and friends of family members to do a little work for them here and there. I wouldn't take on a job I didn't feel comfortable doing, but for most things I'm definitely capable of I don't see why not. I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Do you honestly think only a year experience is enough to go out and do side work *on your own*???
If you answer yes you got it wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Why not ask your boss how much you should charge?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Friends and family get the same work I get in my own house, 12 wire is rated for 30 amps, 10 wire is rated for 50 amps. Are you sure you want this as a favor?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Do you honestly think only a year experience is enough to go out and do side work *on your own*???
> If you answer yes you got it wrong. :whistling2:


I will expand just a little bit. I think almost all of us worked on the side when we were very new to it, but I also think that looking back, we can say that we were not qualified to be working unsupervised.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Why not ask your boss how much you should charge?


My old boss would let me borrow his truck after hours, just bring it back with a two full tanks, that was the only time I never appreciated those Ford vans with two tanks.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I do work for family and close friends for free. We definitely get more from family than we give and close friends, it's give it and take.. so nobody charges us anything and we charge nothing.

Friends, but not super close friends, who have work that I actually want to help them with, IE, not too big of a job, I'll only charge $20-30/hr and only cash. It really depends on what it is. 

Anyone else or anything too big, I tell them to call my boss or someone else.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not going to tell you not to do side work. 

As far as how much to charge, if you are going to play contractor, part of your job to figure out how to estimate.

Also, you said that you really don't want to do it so.....don't. It *is* your choice.

One suggestion I will make is that you make damn sure you do the work properly and make sure you satisfy the customer 100% because....

1) Generally, they don't have to pay you if you are unlicensed.
2) A call to the authority can and will result in stiff fines for working unlicensed.

Get informed on you local laws. Some have handyman clause that will allow you to work but you still may need a business license.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I'm not going to tell you not to do side work.
> 
> As far as how much to charge, if you are going to play contractor, part of your job to figure out how to estimate.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a wet blanket on our fun!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

backstay said:


> Nothing like a wet blanket on our fun!


:buzzkill:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> I do work for family and close friends for free. We definitely get more from family than we give and close friends, it's give it and take.. so nobody charges us anything and we charge nothing.


Yup....thats how I do it. I completely wired my good friend house for FREE and he did all the sheetrock and filling in my house for free (he is a drywall contractor). 
I felt like I got the waaaaayy better deal......but he says that he got a better deal:laughing:.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> When I heard it the characters were a Priest and a Rabbi.


The story you have just witnessed is true, only the names have been changed to protect the innocent.
:laughing:


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mom & Dad - Material only. Labor is free.

They've given my everything I ever asked for or needed my entire life. They owe me nothing.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

My sister's a business tycoon but her bureaucracy takes close to 30 to pay...She's $200 plus hr.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Anything you're paid is too much .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You could always go for the incest payment....


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

How can anyone with one year experience know how to trouble shoot anything?


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

For family and very close friends that can return the favor I do it for free. My thought has been, "if I charged what I should, you would be offended if you paid what you thought it was worth, I would be offended".


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

I understand the legal ramifications of doing sidework and safety issues potentially,
But aren't you guys overstating the difficulty of changing gfi's and fixture replacements?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

adroga said:


> I understand the legal ramifications of doing sidework and safety issues potentially,
> But aren't you guys overstating the difficulty of changing gfi's and fixture replacements?



How easy it is to change GFCIs and fixtures isn't the issue. It's how easy it is to initiate litigation.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

cdslotz said:


> How can anyone with one year experience know how to trouble shoot anything?



I remember my first resi troubleshoot side job for a neighbor. I had about 2 months experience roping houses and I was very proud that I found it,... pretty quickly too.

After roping several houses, you should pretty much understand the common circuitry involved. We didn't wire thru the light fixtures like the did in the olden days but I understood the concept. I found a loose connection in a ceiling fixture box in just a few minutes.

The neighbor was a restaurant cook and, I ate very well after that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jpearce said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I've been in the trade for about a year have been getting requests from family and friends of family members to do a little work for them here and there. I wouldn't take on a job I didn't feel comfortable doing, but for most things I'm definitely capable of I don't see why not. I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


$200-$300/ hour, free lunch and dinner too.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

jpearce said:


> Well yeah, for family members I'd do it for free, but my sister just called me and said a friend of hers needs some work done. At that point I feel like I should be asking for a little money at least. I would prefer to not do it at all, but I'm in a tough financial situation and could really use the money.


You say a friend of hers:laughing: but not your friend:no: i don't believe in a little or free, they have no idea what is really involved ,they just wanna freebie or pay as little as possible, i would tell them your too busy right now:thumbsup:


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have always just done it as a favor. Charging family is a p.i.t.a. I just do it on my spare time.Friends as well, I dont have much friends so no worries there.


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I would charge your sisters friend. Regardless, she will have to pay someone might as well be someone she knows


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> ...and the legitimate contractor who has invested his time gets to give out freebie estimates?
> 
> Seriously, this is your advice?


they are gonna do anyway, doesnt matter if you scream and yell and give them all the caveats..... If they are gonna do it they should at least charge decent prices... 
I believe that there are people that are always gonna try to get "a side jobber" to work on their homes, provided its not a thing that absolutly needs a permit. 
To them, we are all wealthy business owners and we all have corvettes and shore houses and no matter what we charge its to much and they just cant bring themselves to pay it. 
And i dont really want to go after that kind of customer, and no matter what we do we cant stop side jobbers... so maybe we can get them to stop thinking like wage workers. You know some guys never grow out of thatmenatlity. Just look at what other legitimate guys charge.. even in NJ. I personally know of one guy that is installing 20 kw generacs for 8500....!
Personally i was never a side job guy... i moonlighted for other ecs but thats it. In my mind if i dont have the right tools and materials to do the job im not gonna bother killing myself.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

One thing I've learned about side work is you really will always be dealing with the cheapest bottom feeders around. Clients who aren't prepared to pay full prices and get furious if you make even a dime more than they think you deserve.

I don't do side work anymore because I don't want to deal with losers trying to save a buck.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

jza said:


> One thing I've learned about side work is you really will always be dealing with the cheapest bottom feeders around. Clients who aren't prepared to pay full prices and get furious if you make even a dime more than they think you deserve.
> 
> I don't do side work anymore because I don't want to deal with losers trying to save a buck.


I feel the same way. People know I work for an EC so why not ask me to stop by and quote like a REAL job. Short answer: because they want it as cheap as possible. Someone recently asked me to add some lighting in her kitchen, after she had it ALL refinished. Cabinets, floors, counters, and paint. 

Oh well, usually I look at the job on my own time and let the apprentice do it in his spare time. I always ask my boss if its cool and they never mind.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I quit doing side work, too much at stake and honestly I value my free time. I will help family out but they have to cover the material and help with the labor. The only person that gets a freebie is my mother. Even if my wife wants something, she has to pay. :devil2:

Like 480 said, family will screw you faster than a stranger. My ex-bro-in-law is proof of that. He thinks I should have done a job for $10 an hour, new oven circuit. I told him good luck with his endeavors and went back to watching TV. :laughing:

My license may be inactive but I worked too hard to get it, to just lose it in a courtroom.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> do yourself a favor and ask them to get two estimates and go just a little under the cheaper one.. you will make money, and they will feel like they got a deal..





Celtic said:


> ...and the legitimate contractor who has invested his time gets to give out freebie estimates?
> 
> Seriously, this is your advice?





captkirk said:


> they are gonna do anyway, doesnt matter if you scream and yell and give them all the caveats..... If they are gonna do it they should at least charge decent prices...
> I believe that there are people that are always gonna try to get "a side jobber" to work on their homes, provided its not a thing that absolutly needs a permit.


That is not my point of contention.
A HO is going to do whatever they can dream up to save a nickel.

The point is a legitimate EC telling a side-jobber to call other legitimate ECs to come out and price the job for free for the HO. Then the HO will tell the side-jobber the price and he will undercut the legitimate EC.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> That is not my point of contention.
> A HO is going to do whatever they can dream up to save a nickel.
> 
> The point is a legitimate EC telling a side-jobber to call other legitimate ECs to come out and price the job for free for the HO. Then the HO will tell the side-jobber the price and he will undercut the legitimate EC.


I see your point. I thought he was talking about family...i figured how many times can a family member ask for work.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty much you have to figure out who fits into what category and charge what you want depending on what your overhead is, but here's what I charge:

*Parents/In-laws/Brother*: Material only, no mark up

*Aunts/Uncles/Cousins*: Material only, with huge markup to look like the nice guy while still earning money for your time and usually dinner

*Friends who are in other trades: *Usually nothing for labor as I could use their help one day but I have a high material mark up

*Friends or Friends of Friends: *Depending on the job anywhere from $20/hr to $40/hr factoring drive time, ease of job and how much I want to do it. Attic or trenching-$40 an hour and up, throwing in an extra circuit $20-25/hr factoring in how much I like them

*People I can get alot of work off of: *I have a couple of real estate agents and property managers that call me up to replace switches, receptacles, fixtures etc when they go to sell places. I'll do a 1500sqft home for $800-900 material included and be in and out in a day

Here comes the tricky part though, you'll have people asking you to install a ceiling fan or fix a 3-way switch they messed up when they tried replacing switches. This stuff takes no more then a half hour or hour to do but do you really want to throw your tools in your truck, head across town to reset a GFI for a lousy $30? You pretty much have to charge $60-100 for these jobs to make them worth your time. 

On the other side there is the medium to long jobs like roughing in a basement or wiring a hot tub to wiring a shop or barn. When coming up for a price for these jobs you have to consider the fact because you work full time you are going to have to come back to them multiple times to finish it so don't forget to include some extra travel time/ fuel costs in your price.

The golden rule is to not tell people what your hourly rate is and only acceptcash. I've made more money quoting jobs then T&Ming them. If they ask what you charge per hour just say I charge for the job, let me look at it. If they hand you a cheque tell them you only accept cash. Also buy the materials for your side jobs in cash. If you accept a cheque you have created a paper trail that could one day get you burned, plausible deniability will save your ass in a lawsuit.

The hardest part is justifying your prices. You will always have someone saying "that's alot of money" or "how about you work for $10 an hour." If you show up with Craftsmen powertools in a 94 Accord with a bundle of pipe sticking out the trunk you really don't have a leg to stand on because they wont take you seriously. But if you show up with $2000 in hand tools, nice Milwaukee power tools in a late model truck they will take you more seriously which in turn puts more money in your pocket. Business is all about presentation, remember that.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> Business is all about presentation, remember that.


I gotta crunch the numbers on a Ferrari and gold plated tools.

Gotta spend money to make money!


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Family I will help them out for dinner or maybe them helping me out kinda exchange no pay. Friends I am done doing work for friends. They just want freebies. Last one I tried helping I saved a bundle on an underground electric service. He was flipping out because I did not notice the cover was made wrong and the power company could not put the meter in. Complaining about a $90 re inspection fee when I saved him probably $1000 or more. Then when I told him he can't do a generator back feed through a GFCI breaker and it has to have an interlock he flipped out. I fixed the cover problem for him and said I was done working for him. Won't ever do it again.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Someone on ET recommended what to tell new friends about what you do for a living. 

When I met my sons new in laws they were bragging about how their son had done all kinda of rewiring in the house. 
They asked what I did for a living and I told them I was an undertaker. 
My wife & son spit their dinner out laughing.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Someone on ET recommended what to tell new friends about what you do for a living.
> 
> When I met my sons new in laws they were bragging about how their son had done all kinda of rewiring in the house.
> They asked what I did for a living and I told them I was an undertaker.
> My wife & son spit their dinner out laughing.


Undertaker ?


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

jpearce said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I've been in the trade for about a year have been getting requests from family and friends of family members to do a little work for them here and there. I wouldn't take on a job I didn't feel comfortable doing, but for most things I'm definitely capable of I don't see why not. I'm just not sure how much to charge them. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 
I won't go into the morality issues or whether you're actually qualified to do the work you'll be asked to do. If you really need the money, then charge what you think is fair. What's fair? Well, that's something you'll learn quickly after doing a few jobs. If you feel like you've just been raped, then you didn't charge enough. If you feel like you just took candy from a baby, maybe back off a bit.

Family? I'd go easy on them. Friends of family? Full charge.

All warnings about insurance, legal protection, etc. should be seriously considered. I don't know the law in your locale, but you should.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

socalelect said:


> Undertaker ?


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

480sparky said:


> That's what they all say.... until they get served with papers.


 Been there myself, haven't spoken with my sister in years and if I do, before I die, it will be too soon! The shock of getting a call from an attorney is as bad as a cop telling you a family member is dead.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I always addressed side work with one concept.
Figure the actual cost and multiply by 10. You don't get the job and everyone is better off.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The only family i do for free is my parents and brother or in laws. Everyone else gets charged pretty much normal...i hold back a little on the profit ....but thats it..


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan_paul said:


> The hardest part is justifying your prices. You will always have someone saying "that's alot of money" or "how about you work for $10 an hour." If you show up with Craftsmen powertools in a 94 Accord with a bundle of pipe sticking out the trunk you really don't have a leg to stand on because they wont take you seriously. But if you show up with $2000 in hand tools, nice Milwaukee power tools in a late model truck they will take you more seriously which in turn puts more money in your pocket. Business is all about presentation, remember that.


The last side job I did ended with me explaining just that.

The client called me a few days after I had been paid, she had done the math on how much money she gave me, how many hours I spent there and what she thought I used in material. She was very upset that I earned more than she did an hour. 

I told her that I'm sorry she felt that way but the thousands of dollars worth of tools and the truck I used to get them all there didn't pay for themselves.

I've never heard from her again and certainly hope I don't. 

In hindsight I wish I would have asked her if she would have been willing to pay me more money if the job took longer than anticipated?


----------

